# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  database design

## mickeystaines

i have a large database that handles almost 10 lac consumers...the interesting thing is none of the tables in here are related...i.e a relational model is not followed....the database is used just as a repository citing performance gains and maintenance simplicity...the result being too many redundant data. 

most of the neccessary relations between the entities are captured in a seperate interface in code.. again for performance.....

is this design better than a relational database model....?

----------


## JAA

Dear MickeyStaines,

Please provide more information. If the data is redundant Than it certainly needs a relational model. You said that the relationships are defined at Interface level, which means that relationships do exist between tables but are not defined at the Base Table level. Due to this there is redundant Data.

Regards

Jawad

----------


## mickeystaines

I would say the way tables are designed was based on the website ui...watever fields a particular ui displays comprises of one table....another set of ui fields comprise of another table. Although not all tables are designed such but this concept domainates which they say has performance gains.....redundancy is ample....jus gimme the disadvantages of such design..

----------


## JAA

Well you youself have pointed out the main disadvantage. Data redundancy. Apart from that there will problems with the Database Integrity, Database Dependancy, Database Duplication, Database Maintenance, Database Quering Complications, Database Growth & Expansion Problems, Decision Support System imbaility. These are but a few. Looks like a situation of DBMS vs. RDBMS. Eithet you database is based on a Network Model or Heir Model. The problems with these models are taken care of with the Relation Model. If however you Databse if a Object Model, than the situation is different.

----------


## ATuple

It could be a data warehouse model.

----------


## mickeystaines

its a problem of OR mapping...the middleware being object oriented, it becomes difficult to map it into a relational model....hence it has been simplified to tables corresponding to the attributes of objects in the middleware. hence there are no relations between ny of the entities...ne suggestions?

----------

